# Pokemon Sun/Moon Giveaway! (WE JAV A WINNER!)



## Javocado

Hello folks! The season of giving is upon us, and what better way to celebrate than by...giving. ಠ_ಠ










That's right, ya read it here. I'll be giving away a copy of Pokemon Sun/Moon, physical or digital, your choosing!
You want a shot at taking a vacation in Alola? Well here's how you can enter!





Everyday until *December 26th,* I will be posting a new entry method.
Sometimes there will be 1 entry up for grabs, but other days, there can be multiple!




Spoiler: Entries counted



ZebraQueen: 34
mewto28: 32
Orieii: 33
Piezahummy: 31
Pug: 31
nammie: 26
TykiButterfree: 26
Nox: 25
LadyOfOuran: 22
ZombifiedHorror: 22
RhinoK: 22
Greninja: 18
sheepie: 15
Redlatios: 16
KatRose: 12
WaterSenpai: 12
Jint: 10
KaydeeKrunk: 10
KeatAlex: 10
Jake: 6
Bon Bonne: 6
Dolphishy: 6
Nodokana: 3
Aerate: 3
PixelSammie: 3
Gabi<3AnimalCrossing: 3
King Dad: 3
Zodiac Crossing: 2
Kamukoma: 2
xiaonu: 2
nami26: 2
Princess: 2
StarUrchin: 2
SensaiGallade: 2
p e p p e r: 2
Corrie: 2
ieRWaZz: 2
gh0st: 1
Amichann: 1
awesomeelle2001: 1
Tyrone500: 1
Samansu: 1
Le-Vane: 1
Shiemi: 1
Artistra: 1
Loffy09: 1
Kaleidoscopes: 1
Pokemanz: 1
RosieThePeppyCat: 1
nintendoanna: 1
ThomasTheNerd: 1
Peter: 1
Yonkorin: 1
Joy: 1
Noah98789: 1
Schaf: 1
Shattered: 1
sizzi: 1
Farobi: 1
erikaflower: 1
bowie:1



Rack up as many entries as you can, 
for I will be tallying entries and randomizing names come *December 26th!*

I wish you all the best of luck~!


----------



## Rowlet28

Can I enter? I really want to buy Pokemon moon for my brother.


----------



## gh0st

Ooooh~ Entry! I would love to ^^
Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Javocado

mewto28 said:


> Can I enter? I really want to buy Pokemon moon for my brother.



Of course you can! Keep coming back once a day to increase your chances of winning by fulfilling each entry method.
You already did today's method if you didn't know(posting in thread.


----------



## IsabelleTheDog

I would like to enter! Thank you for doing this, you are so kind!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I'd love to enter to be able to send my friend a copy so we can play together!


----------



## Pug

omg this is so nice of u, i would like to enter


----------



## nammie

ahh I'd love to enter!!


----------



## Jake

I would like to enter javi!


----------



## King Dorado

entramos, por favor!
and gracias for this super generous giveaway!


----------



## Piezahummy

I'd like to enter friendo.


----------



## TykiButterfree

Wow! This is really nice. I would like to enter to try to get it for my friend so we can play together.


----------



## p e p p e r

super generous as usual.  i'll enter please, thanks jav!


----------



## Amichann

HIT ME UP JAV ADD ME


----------



## Tyrone500

I'd love to enter! since i cant get it easy irl, thanks for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Loffy09

Count me innn!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Sign me up
So I can do the pokedex twice


----------



## PixelSammie

I would like to enter, please! Thank you <3


----------



## Kaleidoscopes

Add me in, I actually do need an extra copy of Sun.


----------



## Corrie

Oh my gosh! That is super generous! ;w;

Thank you!! I'll enter!


----------



## Pokemanz

Sign me up yo


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Enter me!!


----------



## KeatAlex

Thanks for this!


----------



## nintendoanna

omg this is so generous of u!! i'd love to enter


----------



## nami26

I want so bad


----------



## Kamukoma

signing up for a friend! this is awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## ThomasTheNerd

Wow so generous, thanks for doing this!


----------



## Greninja

I'm entering!


----------



## Javocado

New entry method will be arriving in about 2 hours and 30 minutes!

OP will also be updated shortly with new entries!


----------



## Orieii

I'd love to enter please  <3
I want to give the copy to a friend


----------



## Javocado

OP has been updated with today's chance to rack up entries, but also including it here!



Spoiler: 12/3/16 Entry Method



*Post a picture of one of your favorite Pokemon in this thread! (1 entry)

Bonus!: Leave a VM on my profile! (1 entry)*


----------



## Dim

Which one is it though?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Since day one, he's been my fave, but IDK what they were thinking in Alolan form... why they ruin my fave? =[


----------



## ZebraQueen

Just look at him so beautiful yet fierce <3
I wish is real to ride him


----------



## Peter

This is so generous, I'd love to enter! 
I think my favourite changes a lot but for a while it's been Sableye:


----------



## uwuzumakii

Wow, this is so generous of you! I won't be entering, but I do wish good luck to all others who do enter!


----------



## Jeonggwa

That's so generous - entering for my nephew! Thanks for the giveaway 
my favorite as of now:


----------



## Piezahummy

It has to be Silvally. What made me attached to it was Gladion's theme , when I heard it in the trailer <3
Also he's majestic as hell.


----------



## Javocado

Piezahummy said:


> View attachment 189764
> It has to be Silvally. What made me attached to it was Gladion's theme , when I heard it in the trailer <3
> Also he's majestic as hell.



I really love Silvally/Null too pal. Gladion really got me attached to em throughout the game and that pic at the credits almost made me sob hahaha. Also, Gladion's Encounter and Battle theme are kickass and I have probably listened to both collectively for hours on end since the game released. :,)


----------



## Draoii

It's so cool of you to do this!  ^^





My fav <3 I just gotta love those soulless eyes


----------



## Zodiac Crossing

Ahh thank you for this!  My favorite pokemon is milotic <3


----------



## Joy

My absolute favorite <33



piplup by Joy's Sims, on Flickr


----------



## Orieii

My favorite Pokemon ever is Lopunny <3 I especially adore the shiny version.


----------



## TykiButterfree

My favorite Pok?mon is Butterfree. In case my name didn't give that away.


----------



## Rowlet28

He is so cute! That is why he is my favorite.


----------



## Pug

my fav pkmn is pancham!


----------



## nammie

My fav is obvs the one who most encompasses who I am:


----------



## Javocado

New entry method going live in a little over an hour!


----------



## Javocado

New entry method is live!



Spoiler: 12/4/2016 Entry Method



You're gonna have to use a bit of that Pokemon knowledge to solve this one!

To earn an entry point, alls you have to do is *tell me the name Gym Leader you obtain this badge from.*

*PLEASE SEND YOUR ANSWER IN A PRIVATE MESSAGE!
You are only allowed one guess as well.
Thank you! *



Spoiler: Badge


----------



## Javocado

Bump!


----------



## Javocado

Bump!


----------



## Javocado

Bump! Next entry method will drop a little later than usual so bear with me !


----------



## Javocado

To everyone who sent in guesses for 12/4's challenge, you were all correct!
DAH answer was indeed my favorite gym leader, Lt. Surge!!





And without further ado, here's today's way to snag some entries:



Spoiler: 12/5/16 Entry Method



The holiday season is upon us! Draw, paint, doodle, etc. something associated with this time of year to snag two entry points. *Make sure that you post it in this thread too!* It could be a gingerbread, it could be a christmas tree, it could be anything you'd like!(As long as it's associated with the holidays, of course!)

I'm not looking for quality here, so don't worry about that. This is all about participation.
I'm looking forward to seeing your creations.


----------



## Rowlet28

Meh, this is the greatest I could do, not great at art.....


----------



## ZebraQueen

Will be posting mine at night finished drawing whole doing the stuff I needed to do
Now I need to color it


----------



## Piezahummy

Please have mercy

This is supposed to be Isabelle wearing a Santa hat with the message "Happy Holiday Jav"


----------



## Javocado

Bump!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well I hated my drawing after a while I was tired
So this was just made quick but with love


----------



## Pug

i suck at drawing but here is my entry!


Spoiler


----------



## Orieii

My doodle entry~! <3


----------



## Javocado

Loving what I've seen so far! Just about two hours left to submit!


----------



## Javocado

Thanks for sharing your snazzy creations with me folks! I really enjoyed em.
Entries have been updated with those who participated receiving their one entry point, and without further ado, here is today's entry method !



Spoiler: 12/6/16 Entry Method



Througout the main series games, spin-off's, and even in the anime, the Pokemon franchise has quite the number of musical masterpieces. Post one of your favorites in this thread to earn one entry!


----------



## Rowlet28

Can it be a soundtrack? If so here is mine, https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YqOuriaLTC8, I really like this music.


----------



## TykiButterfree

I would delay saving the radio tower in Crystal as long as I could just to hear this on every radio station.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9pnGS7XF-A


----------



## ZebraQueen

Some of my favorites are from boss battle and there no exception with Cyrus one I just heard the music before battling him just because I love it

https://youtu.be/SE5dBmWml34


----------



## Acruoxil

Black and White 2 had the best music in the whole series. Every gym had its own personalized music, nothing could be more epic. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E51Oi81zRUw

I wish I'd seen this earlier, I don't wanna say this but I'm all out of money since the past few months and I desperately want this game. Thank you for this event!


----------



## Draoii

Favorite song for my favorite character <3
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzKRuwKyJmY


----------



## Piezahummy

Of course : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7Nz1vxcltU


----------



## Javocado

Bump!


----------



## Orieii

I have so much PMD nostalgia ; w ; Sacrifice, is one of my favorite songs ever. So many emotions..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP_AUhCJP6I


----------



## Dim

Unova Route 10 ftw


----------



## Jake

I always liked the HGSS game corner music


----------



## Halloqueen

Here ya go. There's a lot of good music in this series to choose from, but I wanted to post something other than battle music and the haunted areas throughout the games came to mind.


----------



## alicerulez

I used to play this whenever I could in my free time xD


----------



## Pug

idk why i always liked this beat


----------



## nammie

My favourite is lugias song  it sounds so ethereal and magical!!


----------



## Javocado

Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!



Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method



Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!

Ex: 
Jumpluff
Ariados
Vespiquen
Octillery
Charmeleon
Abra
Dragonite
Oricorio

If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.


----------



## Piezahummy

Javocado said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



Pangoro
Inkay
Emboar
Zygarde
Arceus
Heracross
Umbreon
Machamp
Magearna
Yveltal

Thanks again , Jav ! Almost missed this one .


----------



## ZebraQueen

Javocado said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.


This is a cool one  thanks jav

Zebstrika
Emolga
Bayleef
Rhydon
Altaria
Qwilfish
Umbreon
Espeon
Eevee
Noivern


----------



## SensaiGallade

> 12/7/16 Entry Method
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting



This is the most thoughful giveaway ever! Thank you!

In otherwords...

Salazzle
Entei
Ninetales
Salamence
Arcanine
Incineroar
Gallade
Alakazam
Lurantis
Lycanroc
Araquanid
Dragonite
Espeon​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Just because everyone else has, I LOOOOVVVVEEEEEE the Kahuna music!


----------



## Orieii

Javocado said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



*O*shawott
*R*ibombee
*I*vysaur
*E*evee
*I*gglybuff
*I*nkay


----------



## Halloqueen

> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.




Zapdos
Octillery
Malamar
Blastoise
Illumise
Forretress
Infernape
Eelektross
Dusclops
Hawlucha
Omastar
Reuniclus
Rotom
Oddish
Regigigas


----------



## Javocado

Forgot to mention that today's method is worth one entry!


----------



## Halloqueen

Glad you posted again. Totally would have missed today's point since I forgot to include the quote at first.


----------



## Nodokana

Ninetales
Onix
Deerling
Oshawott
Keldeo
Absol
Nuzleaf
Altaria


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

Gyrados
Absol
Bayleef
Ivysaur
Gong to skip the <3
Ampharos
Noctowl
Illumise
Mantine
Articuno
Lunatone
Chansey
Raikou
Onix
Shiftry
Snorlax
Igglybuff
Ninetales
Growlithe

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



~~~~


----------



## Rowlet28

Javocado said:


> Good Morning everyone! Sorry for the late update, but here is today's entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



Mewtwo
Electabuzz
Wobuffet
Togepi
Octillery
2
8


----------



## StarUrchin

Staryu, Tauros, Arcanine, Rowlett, Unfezant, Riolu, Chandelure, Haunter, Incineroar, Natu. Thanks Much!


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!
> 
> Ex:
> Jumpluff
> Ariados
> Vespiquen
> Octillery
> Charmeleon
> Abra
> Dragonite
> Oricorio
> 
> If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



Thank you so much for doing this! 

L: Lucario
A: Abra
D: Dragonite
Y: Yveltal
O: Oddish
F: Flaaffy
O: Omanyte
U: Umbreon 
R: Rhyhorn
A: Alakazam
N: Nidorina


----------



## Artistra

Entry! c:

*A*rcanine
*R*ayquaza
*T*yphlosion
*I*vysaur
*S*taraptor
*T*epig
*R*hyperior
*A*ltaria

I picked the first Pokemon that came to mind! ^^ thanks for this awesome, generous giveaway! <3


----------



## Dim

*N*octowl
*O*shawott
*X*erneas

There honestly wasn't a lot to choose from based on the letters in my name. xp


----------



## Pug

Popplio
Unown
Glaceon


----------



## Kamukoma

Kartana
Aegislash
Magnemite
Umbreon
Kirlia
Oddish
Marill
Abra


----------



## nami26

Noctowl
Azumarill
Mareanie
Illumise


----------



## PixelSammie

Pikachu
Igglybuff
Xatu
Exeggutor
Lapras
Seel
Abra
Mew
Miltank
Ivysaur
Emolga


----------



## Le-Vane

Lucario
Eevee

Vileplume
Ariados
Noctowl
Empoleon


----------



## Irelia

woo neat giveaway!

Steelix
Houndour
Incineroar
Empoleon
Mismagius 
Ivysaur


----------



## Javocado

Gonna extend the time for today's entry a bit, since it came late. 

The next entry method will go live in about 2 hours!


----------



## Javocado

*12/7/16 Entry Method is still open for submissions until December 8th @ 8AM PST!*


Spoiler: 12/7/16 Entry Method



Quote this post and spell out your username with Pokemon! It's okay to repeat Pokemon as well!

Ex: 
Jumpluff
Ariados
Vespiquen
Octillery
Charmeleon
Abra
Dragonite
Oricorio

If your username has numbers, feel free to skip over them. If it's purely numbers, just quote this post with a greeting.



But without further ado, here is today's way to snag an entry!



Spoiler: 12/8/16 Entry Method









*A Wild Stufful Appeared!*
What will you do?

A.) Catch It!
B.) I don't like it. Let me take this guy down.
C.) This pink guy sure is scary...I better run for the hills.
D.) I REALLY don't like this guy, so I'm gonna take out HUNDREDS of him in hopes that a *shiny* one will appear!

**Post your answer in this thread to earn one entry point!**


----------



## Dim

Answer: A. I've actually grown to like that little guy. It's super cute! cx

Edit: That wasn't the answer I wanted to put. D:


----------



## Bon Bonne

answer: C.
tbh it's not that it's scary, I'm just not a fan but would rather not harm the lil guy


----------



## alicerulez

A. Catch it


----------



## Rowlet28

Answer: A, I really like him because its cute!


----------



## alicerulez

Aerodactyl
Lunala
Igglybuff
Celebi
Eelektross
Reshiram
Umbreon
Lycanroc
Espurr
Zorua


----------



## ZebraQueen

My answer:

D.) I REALLY don't like this guy, so I'm gonna take out HUNDREDS of him in hopes that a *shiny* one will appear!

I hate pink so not my color beside that it's cute let's make it yellow and I'll catch it


----------



## nammie

A) catch it !!


----------



## Jake

A.) Catch It!


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

A) Catch it ^-^


----------



## LadyOfOuran

D.) I REALLY don't like this guy, so I'm gonna take out HUNDREDS of him in hopes that a *shiny* one will appear!

Gotta catch 'em all! I really want shinies haha.


----------



## sheepie

a. catch it!


----------



## Halloqueen

A) Catch it!

I catch everything at least once for Pokedex completion purposes. Plus the only way I ever shiny hunt is by Masuda Method. Hatching eggs is more dependable in my opinion, and lets you influence more things like nature, Ability, egg moves, and IVs.


----------



## Piezahummy

A) Catch it
It's one of the most useful pokemon in this game. And he's really cute.


----------



## Orieii

Is there an all of the above option? xD

I'll go will answer A.) Catch it! <3


----------



## Draoii

A)  Catch it !

Too adorable to pass up <3


----------



## Schaf

A) Catch it! 

Stufful is one if the cutest new Pokemon.


----------



## tooru_

id like to enter!!


----------



## Javocado

tooru_ said:


> id like to enter!!



Please refer to the OP on directions on how to enter! I unveil a new entry method everyday, so follow today's and subsequent entry methods to increase your chances of winning the big prize. Thanks!


----------



## KatRose

A) Catch it

He's hecking cute, who wouldn't??


----------



## Pug

A Wild Stufful Appeared!
What will you do?

*A.) Catch It!*
B.) I don't like it. Let me take this guy down.
C.) This pink guy sure is scary...I better run for the hills.
D.) I REALLY don't like this guy, so I'm gonna take out HUNDREDS of him in hopes that a *shiny* one will appear!


----------



## Javocado

Bloop!


----------



## Javocado

I'm pretty pooped, so I'm gonna drop the next entry method earlier than usual today.

Here it is!



Spoiler: 12/9/16 Entry Method



Answer the following to earn one entry! Post your answer in thread!

What is your ultimate goal for this giveaway? To earn a copy for yourself?  Or maybe you plan on winning to gift it to someone? Perhaps you just want to have another copy? Another reason? Let me know, as I am just a little curious!


----------



## KeatAlex

My reason is to gift it to a friend who doesn't have it yet. He probably won't get it for a while since he's funds deficient lol. This way we can play together.


----------



## Rowlet28

I really want for my brother, he wanted to play it since I started playing Pokemon Sun, my sister is playing Pokemon sun right now and probably not going to reset the game, my brother doesn't really want to play Omega Ruby and wanted to experience a new region.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ultimate goal with this is so I can send it to my friend in Tennessee so she can play with me, I miss her loads so it'd be nice to have something we can do together. =[


----------



## ZebraQueen

My reason it's for me to have it for the moment but it won't be totally for me I'm gonna give it to someone who really want the game but can't get it and also has to be of friend of mine
I thought for the moment to have it for me and complete the pokedex but it just be much better if I can give it to someone who I will call friend and will stay as friend playing 3ds games
Because I'm just very lonely and my true good friends don't play video games I do have one but he has situation where he doesn't get out much
Just wish I could find one who will play with me better and so if I win this game it remain in my box of precious stuff until I find that friend


----------



## Bon Bonne

my ultimate goal? uhhhhhhhh. well, since I dunno if I'll get enough Christmas money for the game... if I won it in a giveaway that'd be A+. need my swole bug...........


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

I'm going to let my brother play it since hes obsessed with pokemon since for his Christmas present, I wanna get him a 3DS XL!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I want to win it for a friend who lives in a different state since I don't see her often and it would be fun to play together.


----------



## Piezahummy

I'll give to my little sister ! She's obsessed with pokemon and she doesn't have the game , so winning one for her would be really cool


----------



## PixelSammie

My reason?  I would love to be able to play to take away from the stress from school! I have two more semesters of uni left and I cant wait to graduate.


----------



## RhinoK

"What is your ultimate goal for this giveaway? To earn a copy for yourself? Or maybe you plan on winning to gift it to someone? Perhaps you just want to have another copy? Another reason? Let me know, as I am just a little curious! "

My ultimate goal is to earn a copy for my friend. She's getting a 3DS for Christmas but no games, and she's obsessed with Pokemon GO, so this would be perfect for her to get into the main series more


----------



## Orieii

My original goal for this giveaway was to win a copy for my friend so we can play together, and to get her hooked on Pokemon, lol. BUT, if she's not interested, I would keep the game for myself  I can embark on another adventure and create my dream squad~!


----------



## sheepie

My goal for the giveaway is to gift it to my friend, who really loves pokemon. I'll be getting a copy of my own soon and it would be fun if we could play it together.


----------



## Pug

my ultimate goal is to win the game for myself! it looks so fun ;_; my friends already have pokemon sun or moon!


----------



## Dim

If I win it I will probably give it to my sister, that is if she wants it.


----------



## Greninja

"What is your ultimate goal for this giveaway? To earn a copy for yourself? Or maybe you plan on winning to gift it to someone? Perhaps you just want to have another copy? Another reason? Let me know, as I am just a little curious! "

I wanted to get my lil brother a version because i want him to get into pokemon!


----------



## Javocado

A little under an hour til new entry method drops. If you didn't do today's method,you got a little under an hour left!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Javocado said:


> A little under an hour til new entry method drops. If you didn't do today's method,you got a little under an hour left!


Come on just give it already!!! Now that I know my body won't rest


----------



## Javocado

Here is today's entry method, and it's quite the gamble!



Spoiler: 12/10/16 Entry Method










Pictured above are three sparkly Pokeballs, all containing some form of entry points inside!
Two of these balls contain two entry points, but one of these balls contains only one entry point!

Select your desired Pokeball and may luck be on your side today!

**Post your choice in thread! Eg: "I select Ball #1/2/3" or something along those lines."


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ball #3 for lil' ol' me.


----------



## KeatAlex

I choose ball #2


----------



## Princess

I choose #3


----------



## Dim

if I had a nickel for everytime I had to pick one out of three pokeballs 

I pick ball #2!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well when there always 3 go for favorite number
#3


----------



## Bon Bonne

I choose #3 also :^)


----------



## Piezahummy

I choose #3 !


----------



## nammie

I select ball #2!


----------



## Jake

i pick ball #1


----------



## StarUrchin

I choose 2 xd


----------



## RhinoK

Javocado said:


> Here is today's entry method, and it's quite the gamble!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/10/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictured above are three sparkly Pokeballs, all containing some form of entry points inside!
> Two of these balls contain two entry points, but one of these balls contains only one entry point!
> 
> Select your desired Pokeball and may luck be on your side today!
> 
> **Post your choice in thread! Eg: "I select Ball #1/2/3" or something along those lines."



I choose Ball #2 (middle!!)


----------



## SensaiGallade

I don't like odd numbers so I'm choosing ball 2!


----------



## Pug

i will select ball #3


----------



## Rowlet28

I select Ball #3!


----------



## sheepie

i select ball #2!


----------



## Antonio

I choose the second ball for 12/10


----------



## Orieii

Ball #2 for me please


----------



## Bowie

Second ball, please. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## alicerulez

Ill choose ball #3


----------



## TykiButterfree

I select ball #1 because it is the left one.


----------



## sizzi

Ball 2, thanks so much for your kindness!


----------



## King Dorado

I select sparkly pokeball #1

muchas gracias!


----------



## Halloqueen

I select Ball #1


----------



## Draoii

I select ball #2 ^w^


----------



## Nodokana

I chose ball #1!


----------



## Javocado

A little over an hour left to make your selection! New entry method will be unveiled as well!


----------



## Greninja

I chose poke ball # 2


----------



## xRain

Pokeball #1


----------



## Javocado

Thanks for your participation in Saturday's event everyone!
If you selected Ball #1 or #3, you have successfully earned two entry points!
Ball #2 was the stinker, but you still get an entry point if you selected it!

Without further ado, here is the next entry method!



Spoiler: 12/11/16 Entry Method



We're keeping it pretty simple today, folks!
Simply "Like" this post to gain an entry point!

But there's a little bonus to it!
If 20 Likes are acheived, then everyone who liked it will gain two entry points instead of one!
This will continue for every 10 Likes (30 Likes = 3 entry points earned, and so on! I don't think we'll get that high, but it needed to be said!)


----------



## Rowlet28

Are we going tto comment if we like the post?


----------



## Javocado

mewto28 said:


> Are we going tto comment if we like the post?



Nah bud. I can see the Likes if I click the icon or look on my profile. Feel free to bump this thing up though every 4 hours if no one hasn't already(and that goes for everyone if I'm not able to get to it please and thank you !!)


----------



## ZebraQueen

Bump 
Let's put more likes


----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Thanks for your participation in Saturday's event everyone!
> If you selected Ball #1 or #3, you have successfully earned two entry points!
> Ball #2 was the stinker, but you still get an entry point if you selected it!
> 
> Without further ado, here is the next entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/11/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> We're keeping it pretty simple today, folks!
> Simply "Like" this post to gain an entry point!
> 
> But there's a little bonus to it!
> If 20 Likes are acheived, then everyone who liked it will gain two entry points instead of one!
> This will continue for every 10 Likes (30 Likes = 3 entry points earned, and so on! I don't think we'll get that high, but it needed to be said!)


*Everyone like this post!*


----------



## ZebraQueen

Javocado said:


> Thanks for your participation in Saturday's event everyone!
> If you selected Ball #1 or #3, you have successfully earned two entry points!
> Ball #2 was the stinker, but you still get an entry point if you selected it!
> 
> Without further ado, here is the next entry method!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/11/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> We're keeping it pretty simple today, folks!
> Simply "Like" this post to gain an entry point!
> 
> But there's a little bonus to it!
> If 20 Likes are acheived, then everyone who liked it will gain two entry points instead of one!
> This will continue for every 10 Likes (30 Likes = 3 entry points earned, and so on! I don't think we'll get that high, but it needed to be said!)



Please people like this post


----------



## Javocado

A little under two hours til next entry method drops!


----------



## Javocado

Shame we didn't get to atleast 20 likes for Sunday's entry method, but everyone who participated gained an easy entry point!

Here is today's entry method!(And a bit early, too!)



Spoiler: 12/12/16 Entry Method



Post your team in this thread! It could be a past team, a current team, a dream team, or just a collection of six of your favorites! Anyone who participates in today's challenge will gain two entry points!







**Also, side note, you don't have to post them in picture form. Text works just as well! **


----------



## toadsworthy

Anyone ever think if Pok?mon were real what would be your champion team? So not a competitive in game team, but more akin to the anime with more like strategies with moves than typing and stats? Mine changes too much... I'd post it but I don't want to win the giveaway. Good on ya Jav for hosting this and have a happy holidays!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well I always have lots of teams but I based them around gens not by favorite but for this one IL just put my 6 top favorite from each gen to be 1 team

Nidoqueen from Gen 1
Flygon <3 from Gen 3
Togekiss from Gen 4
Zebstrika from Gen 5
Malamar from Gen 6
Decidueye from Gen 7

Sorry Gen 2 I still like you
(P.s. I'm gonna edited soon with pictures I'm just lazy now)


----------



## Rowlet28

My Team:

Pokemon Sun

Primarina - Moana
Tsareena - Bouncee
Alolan Ninetales - Todoroki
Alolan Raichu - Pancake
Arcanine - Maui
Solgaleo - Nebby


----------



## Piezahummy

Team from AS:
Greninja
Mega-Mawile
Aegislash (love you baby)
Tyranitar
Clefable
Rattata (yes)


----------



## nammie

Team from AS:

Aegislash
Greninja
Kanghaskan
Charizard
Rotom-W
Togekiss


----------



## TykiButterfree

I don't have a set team in Moon yet so here are six of my favorites:

Butterfree, Charizard, Gyrados, Cacturne, Durant, and Talonflame


----------



## sheepie

my team in AS:
sableye, chansey, clefable, slowbro, jirachi, gliscor


----------



## Draoii

My team in X ^w^

Dragonite, Tyranitar, Clefable, Scizor, Glaceon, Raichu


----------



## Orieii

*My Pokemon Moon Dream Team*:

Decidueye, Incineroar, Lycanroc, (Alolan) Ninetails, Golisopod, Silvally


----------



## Dim

*My official Pokemon Moon Team! (Story Mode)*

Mitch the Toxapex
Rain the Tsareena
Cliff the Lycanroc
Lily the Ribombee
Rio the Toucannon
Dean the Incineroar


----------



## KatRose

I based my dream solely on cuteness factor just for the helluvit.
Pichu
Flareon
Chikorita
Rowlet
Lillipup
Growlithe


----------



## Bon Bonne

my ultimate dream team:

Metagross, Buzzwole, Deoxys, Feraligatr, Houndoom, Aggron


----------



## Pug

my team in x atm: 

quilladin
spoink
charmeleon 
azumarill 
eevee 
pikachu


----------



## snowboy

What I have right now

Charizard
Milotic
Eelektross
Aegislash
Mawile
Sylveon


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Not sure if this 100% counts but here's my current team (aka highest CP) in Pokemon Go!

1. Gyarados
2. Rhydon
3. Jolteon
4. Gengar
5. Kingler 
6. Lapras


----------



## Halloqueen

I would list my six favorites, but there's quite a lot of type redundancy and they wouldn't work together on a team. 

So, instead, here are the 6 main members of my Alpha Sapphire team. There are more than just these 6 that I'll alternate with, but whatever.

Mega Audino
Donphan
Klinklang
Mightyena
Slowking
Sylveon


----------



## Javocado

Thanks for sharing your teams, everyone. I saw a lot of my favorite Pok?mon listed, and that's always nice. I don't have access to my laptop at the moment, so entries will be updated tomorrow.

I wanted to get today's entry method out though so without further ado, here it is!



Spoiler: 12/13/16 Entry Method



What is your favorite Pok?mon game and why do you enjoy it so much? Post your answer in this thread to earn one entry point! I'm looking forward to seeing all of your favorites!


----------



## nammie

Soul silver bc I loved seeing my Pok?mon follow me!!!! I hope they bring that back!!


----------



## Halloqueen

Honestly, probably Pokemon X/Y.

It's odd, because Generation VI is notoriously lacking in challenge and has barely any postgame to speak of. That said, it gave me a lot of things that I quite enjoy:


- Primarily, the streamlining of the breeding process. The Destiny Knot being used to pass down perfect stats made breeding teams so much easier, and as a shiny hunter who uses the Masuda Method, it made hatching competitively viable shiny Pokemon achievable.

- Trainer Customization

- Lysandre. Team Flare is a goofy lot and their organization is pretty dumb, but Lysandre's goal is the most interesting to me when compared to every other villainous team in the series. 

- Super Training

- Chain Fishing

- Mega Evolution

- Kalos Pokemon, especially Gourgeist, Hawlucha, Malamar, and Trevenant.


While I dearly love Johto and Unova, I am easily swayed by the advancements made over the years. If I were able to breed competitively viable Pokemon in HGSS or B2W2 with the ease possible in Gen 6 and onward, or if ORAS allowed us to change clothes and haircuts, they'd be contenders. Especially ORAS, since it expanded Mega Evolution and allowed us use of Hoopa Unbound.

I've been playing since R/B/Y for information's sake.


----------



## Rowlet28

Pokemon Sun, the storyline is great and the island challenges are challenging, especially, Lurantis....... I love the new pokemon so much and their artwork design is really great.


----------



## Farobi

Diamond. I like it because I just randomly came across my classmate playing the game in school when I was about 8 years old, and me being obsessed with the GBA Pokemon games, knew I had to get my hands on the game. I still remember entering Jubilife City and it was pure bliss seeing new Pokemon like Bidoof and Starly.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Ruby of Gen 3

Because my brother played the Gen 1 and 2 and we'll I wanted to try them when I grew a bit so did and we'll wanted my game ever since so Gen 3 came out and a present for my birthday I got ruby <3 I couldn't stop playing it loved everything so much the color well more nicer the design were getting better just in general that Gen 3 was the start for better things

Plus groudon was my favorite from the start and also team magna it's my favorite team

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also its where I finally found my ultimate favorite
Flygon


----------



## ramen.jpg

Pokemon Yellow because it's a classic and I love having a little pikachu following me around


----------



## Samansu

My favorite Pok?mon game is actually Yellow! It was the second game I ever got for my Gameboy Color and Pikachu was so adorable! I loved that he followed me around outside of the pokeball like he did in the anime! I also loved all of the little pictures of him that you would get if you spoke to him! It was so fun seeing him grow to love me! <3


----------



## Orieii

Soul Silver is my absolute favorite :-D I enjoyed that game a lot, and I think it's cute when your Pok?mon follow you! Pok?mon Diamond and Platinum also hold special places in my heart <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

I wish I could replay those games, but I don't want to delete my files X3 I already made that mistake in Diamond..


----------



## Piezahummy

Diamond.
It's my first pokemon game ever, when I was 8. I immediately fell in love with it <3 Great soundtrack, great pokemon, great region....
7.8/10 too much snow


----------



## kylie32123

My favorite pokemon is sylveon cause its so frikn cute


----------



## Dolphishy

I'd have to say my favourite Pokemon game is Pokemon Go, since I haven't had a chance to play much of the earlier games, I never had the systems/consoles to do so until I got my 3DS!


----------



## Javocado

kylie32123 said:


> My favorite pokemon is sylveon cause its so frikn cute



Today's entry method is naming your favorite Pokemon *game* and why.


----------



## Dim

Honestly? Pokemon Moon might be my favorite now. I wasn't to hyped at first but it was A LOT better than I expected. The characters. The pokemon. The story. The music. The features. Team Skull. Aether Foundation. Even the trials. I found everything about it absolutely fantastic!


----------



## snowboy

My current favorite is Pokemon Go, probably because I haven't had a chance to go on X yet. I really like the idea of having to play the game outside instead of in my room.


----------



## sheepie

my favorite pokemon game was x/y. i liked the customization and after a few years break from playing, it was refreshing to see so many new features implemented.


----------



## erikaflower

Pokemon Pearl!! It was my first game and I loooooove Palkia and Dialga.. LOL
TYSM for making this!


----------



## erikaflower

whoops sorry posted twice


----------



## Greninja

My favorite pokemon game is diamond since it was the first pokemon game I ever got! I had lots of fun playing it great gym leaders and especially the champia Cynthia my favorite Champion!


----------



## Pug

well i used to play pokemon when i was younger but i don't remember which ones ;__; but my favorite is x! it's my favorite because of the customization and i like the scenery/graphics!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

I'm entering for my little brother. His favourite game is Pokemon X as he enjoys catching the Pokemon from its generation and he loves pretending that they are his pets! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Javocado

Next entry method is going live in about 50 minutes.
It'll be a little more...interactive than the others.

I hope you all will bear with me lol.


----------



## Javocado

Dropping this a bit early! 



Spoiler: 12/14/16 Entry Method



Today's challenge will be worth a whopping THREE entry points. I may keep it up longer than the traditional leaving an entry up for 24 hours, but time will tell, and we shall see!

I'm oozing holiday cheer if you didn't notice, so we're gonna get a little festive for this one! For this challenge, I would like you to capture a Pokemon(any Pokemon really) in any game of your choosing and post a picture of the caught Pokemon in this thread. There's a slight catch, though. To snag these entry points, the Pokemon must be nicknamed "Santa". Best of luck!


----------



## KatRose

Okay so I tried my best because I don't actually own a single Pokemon game (tragic, I know) other than the yellow version on gb color, so Pokemon Go was the next best thing lol. Hopefully this counts???


Spoiler: pokie mans


----------



## Rowlet28

A little blurry, but you can still see santa there


----------



## sheepie

santa's looking a little blue today



Spoiler


----------



## Javocado

I should note that I will indeed count Pokemon Go if you want to post s lightning quick screenshot.


----------



## Piezahummy

Aye my phone is broken  I'll have to take the picture with the webcam lol


----------



## RhinoK

Here's my entry!!


----------



## LadyOfOuran

My best Tauros so far!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well I forgot about this for the moment because of splstoon but do my daily night walks every day so this is my first catch of the day because I dint play moon today


----------



## Dolphishy

My catch of the day!


----------



## Orieii

Happy Holidays~!!


----------



## Greninja




----------



## Pug




----------



## snowboy

Having insomnia and remembered to participate lol


----------



## Javocado

Wednesday, December 14th's Entry Method will be open until 9am PST tomorrow. (So a clean 9 hours from this post!) 


Spoiler: 12/14/16



Today's challenge will be worth a whopping THREE entry points. I may keep it up longer than the traditional leaving an entry up for 24 hours, but time will tell, and we shall see!

I'm oozing holiday cheer if you didn't notice, so we're gonna get a little festive for this one! For this challenge, I would like you to capture a Pokemon(any Pokemon really) in any game of your choosing and post a picture of the caught Pokemon in this thread. There's a slight catch, though. To snag these entry points, the Pokemon must be nicknamed "Santa". Best of luck!




But on another note, here is the next entry method!


Spoiler: 12/15/16 Entry Method



WHO'S THAT POKEMON?






*Send me a Private Message with your answer *and if correct, you will gain 1 entry point!
You only get one shot, so make it count! Best of luck folks!


----------



## Halloqueen

Here is my 12/14 entry.



Spoiler


----------



## Dim

12/14 entry



Spoiler


----------



## Piezahummy

Spoiler: 14/12/2016 Entry


----------



## Javocado

12/14's entry method is closed! Get those guesses in for today's if you haven't already !


----------



## Javocado

Bump!


----------



## Javocado

A little over an hour to submit guesses for today's method if you haven't already!


----------



## Javocado

Today's entry method(12/15) is still active for 20 minutes from this exact post, but I wanted to hurry up and get the next one out so here it is!



Spoiler: 12/16/16 Entry Method








You are challenged by Ace Trainer Jav!
Ace Trainer Jav sent out Noodles!





What will you do?​
**For this one, simply post any Pokemon that matches up well(Super Effective) against my Noodles in the thread here.
**One entry point to be earned!​




edit: In lieu of recent events, I would just like to say that if you are participating in this giveaway and you get banned, you are automatically DQ'd. I have already been informed that there have been alternate accounts floating around this giveaway, and those caught have been penalized accordingly(much thanks to a guardian angel). Please don't do that. Not only is it unfair to those fairly participating, but it is also a pretty scummy thing to do. Thank you for reading!


----------



## Javocado

Also, I forgot to tell you guys that the mystery Pokemon was Hawlucha! But most of you already knew that!


----------



## Rowlet28

Will we post the pokemon that is super effective to it?


----------



## Javocado

mewto28 said:


> Will we post the pokemon that is super effective to it?



That is correct !


----------



## Rowlet28

Since Dragonite is a Dragon/Flying Type. Diancie, I choose you!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Hey Ace Trainer Jav! I'm Artist Tyki and I sent out Flygon for a super dragon fight!


----------



## Piezahummy

I send out Regice! As he is an Ice type pokemon and makes x4 damage to Noodles, the Dragon/Flying pokemon.


----------



## RhinoK

I send out an Avalugg, because Ice is 4x strong against Dragonite


----------



## ZebraQueen

Come and out gylfie (yeah that how I call mine)
And use your z move twinkle tackle
It's super effective


----------



## Orieii

Javocado said:


> Also, I forgot to tell you guys that the mystery Pokemon was Hawlucha! But most of you already knew that!



wow ..I can't believe I missed that xD I totally forgot about Hawlucha TTvTT *sobs*



To counter your Dragonair, I'll use Sylveon <3


----------



## sheepie

i'll send out my Mega-Altaria, which is immune to dragon attacks!


----------



## Draoii

I send out the fabulous granbull ! OuO


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Since this is a Sun/Moon giveaway...Alola form Ninetales, I choose you!


----------



## Javocado

I just realized that I forgot to update the OP with today's challenge! So if you did 12/15's method and guessed correctly, I went ahead and gave you the entry points.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Orieii said:


> wow ..I can't believe I missed that xD I totally forgot about Hawlucha TTvTT *sobs*


Can I ask which one you said because I'm curious that you did not said hawlucha when he has the most unique eyes well for me to see in a Pok?mon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also jav what with your dragonite being name noodle?


----------



## Orieii

ZebraQueen said:


> Can I ask which one you said because I'm curious that you did not said hawlucha when he has the most unique eyes well for me to see in a Pok?mon


I guessed Kyogre because of the red rings around the eyes TTvTT I wasn't thinking..
It was my fault for being stupid xD I honestly forgot about some of the X/Y Pokemon, despite me loving that game, lol


----------



## Pug

ill send out lapras and use ice beam!


----------



## Greninja

I will send out my shiny Greninja and use ice beam!!!


----------



## nammie

I'll send Lapras and use ice beam!!


----------



## Dim

Spoiler: GO LILY!








Lily used Dazzling Gleam! It's super effective!


----------



## Redlatios

Go Fakeachu! Use rough play!


----------



## Halloqueen

I'll send out Frost Rotom and have it use Blizzard.


----------



## Javocado

Dropping today's entry method later than usual! My sincerest apologies, but here it is!



Spoiler: 12/17/16 Entry Method



https://randompokemon.com/

Visit the website above and generate a random pokemon! 
Make sure that you have to drop down list set to: Generate 1 Pokemon, All Regions, All Types.
Also be sure that all of the boxes below are unchecked and it should look like this if done correctly:






Once you're all done with that, go ahead and proceed to generate a totally random Pokemon!
When your Pokemon is selected, draw a doodle of that Pokemon to gain two entry points!
Feel free to do it on paper, on paint, or however you please.

I will be awarding one bonus entry to my personal favorite drawing.
Good luck!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

So fab. Honestly I don't remember this pokemon at all


----------



## Dim

KaydeeKrunk said:


> So fab. Honestly I don't remember this pokemon at all


because it's numbuh ZERO


----------



## nammie

Really bad at drawing animals/Pokemon but I tried my best lol
Drew the alola form cause this is a sun moon giveaway after all 
Also apologies in advance if the pictures really big, my computers charger died so I'm on my phone;;


----------



## TykiButterfree

Cacturne is feeling festive.



Spoiler: pokemon


----------



## RhinoK

Spoiler: entry! Suicune~


----------



## Javocado

These are looking swell so far guys!!


----------



## Mura

not entering, but very nice of you to do this


----------



## Piezahummy

Spoiler: 12/17/2016 Entry!



 
Presenting the new legendary pokiman, Tepu Keke!


----------



## Redlatios




----------



## LadyOfOuran

Spoiler: 12/17/2016 Entry








Happy holidays!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Here ya go
Because it has an alolan for so why not both


----------



## Pug




----------



## Orieii

I never drew Pinsir before, but I tried my best!


----------



## Rowlet28




----------



## Halloqueen

My drawing is still coming. I'm working on it currently and will either edit this post or post it as soon as it's done. Just need to add finishing touches.

Edit: Finished. Here it is.



Spoiler


----------



## Jint

hope this is alright? qvq;




​


----------



## Javocado

The next entry method will be arriving later than the norm. I apologize for the inconvenience. 12/17/16 is still open until the next is posted !


----------



## Javocado

Sorry for dropping the next entry method later than usual, guys. I had a busy night ahead that hit me outta nowhere! 

But anyway, I just want to say, you guys are some awesome artists. I couldn't even fathom to create the masterpieces that I've seen in this thread if I tried my hardest(well except maybe Tapu Keke lel) but I'm gonna have to give that extra entry to TykiButterfree, for their adorable and festive Cacturne! Congratulations!



TykiButterfree said:


> Cacturne is feeling festive.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pokemon
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 190606




Without further ado, here is the next entry method.
Due to the tardiness, this will stay up later than the norm!



Spoiler: 12/18/16 Entry Method



Paint this thread with in-game items!
It could be whatever you like: Max Revive, Leppa Berry, Alakazite, Soul Dew, etc.

Just post a picture of an item in this thread to receive one entry point.

I will award an extra entry point if somehow someone posts a picture of the item I'm thinking of!


----------



## Greninja

I present to you the GS ball


----------



## Redlatios

Iapapa berry for everyone


----------



## sheepie

a pecha berry!


----------



## RhinoK

Assault Vest!


----------



## KatRose

Cool 'lil wikiberry for y'all.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Well then IL think IL enjoy the beaches of alola drinking my berry juice


----------



## LadyOfOuran

A cheri berry for you!


----------



## Orieii

Oran berries for everyone!!! ^ 0 ^)/​


----------



## Rowlet28

Strange Souvenir


----------



## nammie

Some leftovers!


----------



## Dim

Are key items allowed?





Have the professor's Masked Royal's mask!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What everyone wants every pokemon in, the love ball.


----------



## Halloqueen

One must always have a pair of Black Glasses close at hand when traversing Alola.


----------



## Pug

Some honey!


----------



## TykiButterfree

I'm not sure if this is too late or not, but here is my favorite pokeball. I just think the Net ball looks cool.


----------



## Javocado

Another late night folks! My apologies yet again!
Entries for 12/18/16 are still live until 9am PST.


Spoiler: 12/18/16 Entry Method



Paint this thread with in-game items!
It could be whatever you like: Max Revive, Leppa Berry, Alakazite, Soul Dew, etc.

Just post a picture of an item in this thread to receive one entry point.

I will award an extra entry point if somehow someone posts a picture of the item I'm thinking of!




But without further ado, here is the next entry method. We're down to the wire here folks!
Only about a week left!



Spoiler: 12/19/16 Entry Method



https://www.pokecard.net/

Visit this website and create your own custom Pokemon card! The canvas is all yours, and it could be anything you desire! Whether it be a Fakemon, food, famous person, or even yourself, the possibilities are endless!

Read the spoiler for further instructions!


Spoiler: card











***This entry method will be live until 12/20/16 at 9am PST*


----------



## Piezahummy

Presenting the ...
Mex ripel


----------



## Redlatios




----------



## Dim

Javocado said:


> Another late night folks! My apologies yet again!
> Entries for 12/18/16 are still live until 9am PST.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/18/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> Paint this thread with in-game items!
> It could be whatever you like: Max Revive, Leppa Berry, Alakazite, Soul Dew, etc.
> 
> Just post a picture of an item in this thread to receive one entry point.
> 
> I will award an extra entry point if somehow someone posts a picture of the item I'm thinking of!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But without further ado, here is the next entry method. We're down to the wire here folks!
> Only about a week left!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 12/19/16 Entry Method
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.pokecard.net/
> 
> Visit this website and create your own custom Pokemon card! The canvas is all yours, and it could be anything you desire! Whether it be a Fakemon, food, famous person, or even yourself, the possibilities are endless!
> 
> Read the spoiler for further instructions!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***This entry method will be live until 12/20/16 at 9am PST*


can I just post a fakemon card I've already made on an app?


----------



## Javocado

Nox said:


> can I just post a fakemon card I've already made on an app?



Yeah I'll accept that


----------



## Piezahummy

The card of my favourite legendary pokiman, TepuKeke.


----------



## sheepie

Spoiler


----------



## Dim




----------



## LadyOfOuran

Spoiler: is this overdone yet


----------



## ZebraQueen

Because it's Christmas so why not beside the pokedex are getting messed up so let's do it for cards too


----------



## RhinoK

hmm


----------



## KatRose

And I think that's a 10/10 for pure accuracy, folks.


----------



## Orieii

I was a bit tired when I made this, so sorry if none of it makes sense xD ..I would've drawn something, but I'm so lazy TTwTT​


----------



## Dork

these are the best damn cards i've ever seen


----------



## nammie

Sorry my laptop charger broke so I'm on mobile, hope a screenshot is ok;;


----------



## Dim

Honestly why hasn't this been an actual thread before? xD


----------



## Jint

a pretty useless card generally speaking //rolls

​


----------



## Rowlet28

Here is my Card:
[size=+5][/size]


----------



## TykiButterfree

All of these entry methods are so fun! I based mine on a drawing I made deciding what Tyki Butterfree would look like. Super inspired by D. Gray man.


----------



## KeatAlex




----------



## Javocado

All right, folks. Just a heads up, the last few remaining entry methods will be dropping at 9/10am PST from now on. It just works more easily with this week's work schedule!

Anyway, you guys really went in on those cards lol. I had such a blast reading them and I even had a great time making my own! (it should be a thread!!!) But I'm gonna go on ahead and give that extra entry to *Jint* because of how relatable their card is for me hahaha.



Spoiler: winner winner











And without further ado, here is the next entry method!


Spoiler: 12/20/16 Entry Method



Going back to type advantages for this one! You'll be posting a Pokemon in this thread that fares well against(super effective) the above Pokemon.

eg: John posts Popplio first
Cena then proceeds to post Rowlet

Do this and you'll earn one entry point!

Here is this guy to get things started:






****If you've read this far, here's a chance for a bonus entry! Alls you have to do is send me a Holiday pun in my Visitor Messages, and you've earned it!****


----------



## RhinoK

hmmm... 

I choose Sylveon!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Go salazzle


- - - Post Merge - - -

Btw sorry if typed a bit wrong the name I just forget
I finally fixed the name right lol


----------



## Orieii

Sending out Rockruff!


----------



## Halloqueen

Why must you make me do this to Honchkrow?

I'll send out Magnezone.

Edit: Originally misread the requirements for today's entry. I'll stick with Magnezone though since it can hit Rockruff with a Steel move like Flash Cannon.


----------



## Greninja

I choose you Ninetales!


Edit: whoops i misread the concept too someone already posted so too late to change sorry!


----------



## Jint

sending out litten for alolan ninetails ((fire emoji))





​


----------



## Draoii

Sending out golem :3


----------



## Redlatios

WaterSenpai said:


> Sending out golem :3




Sending out tsareena


----------



## Dolphishy

Sending out Magmar!


----------



## Pug

sending out tyranitar!


----------



## Dim

Mah pal Oshawott! Show him who's boss!


----------



## LadyOfOuran

I send out Mareep!


----------



## nammie

Go cubone!


----------



## KeatAlex

Here's Jynx!


----------



## Rowlet28

Pikachu I choose you!!!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Go Nidoking! Rawr!


----------



## ZebraQueen

No offense but people should read better because some are just confusing :/


----------



## Acruoxil

Primarina go


----------



## Piezahummy

Go Magnezone!


----------



## Javocado

Here is the next entry method! 



Spoiler: 12/21/16 Entry Method



Write a haiku about Pokemon! This will be worth 2 entries, with my favorite earning a bonus entry!
It doesn't have to be about a Pokemon specifically, it can be related to anything Pokemon like an item, a region, a game, literally anything you can think of.

If you don't know what a haiku is, it a Japanese poem of seventeen syllables, in three lines of five, seven, and five.
So the first line has 5 syllables, the second has seven syllables, and the third line is back to five.

Here's a little example:

_Black and yellow beast
Punches cloaked in thunderbolts 
Come Electabuzz
_
Good luck!


----------



## Piezahummy

We eat snails and frogs
We will kill you with a baguette
Welcome to Kalos!


----------



## RhinoK

Who's that pokemon?
I give you a Helping Hand
It's not Pikachu!


----------



## Dim

Monster of the sea...
A Corsola's worst nightmare...
Enter Toxapex!


----------



## nammie

After twenty years
He has finally stood up
Snorlax is ready


----------



## King Dorado

Jav, please withdraw me from the raffle (i gots sun/moon covered now).  thanks for this giveaway for the peoples tho!

i'll still do a haiku for fun:

Escape Move

my pokeball cage,
cold electronic matrix,
fuels my planned revenge...


----------



## KatRose

Don't walk in the grass,
A zubat just might kill you,
Welcome to hell, dude.

clearly I haven't played pokemon game since yellow version rip


----------



## ZebraQueen

Come out zebtrika
Dashing thru the thunder storm
To get to Christmas


----------



## Orieii

Chilly winter winds
The wilting of life begins
We shall start anew.


----------



## Pug

the tall grass shaking
heart racing, 
pokeball held/ready to catch em


----------



## Rowlet28

Where Nebby came from
   A Lion shaped like the Sun
            A Solgaleo

Really bad at haiku.


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Reach high for the stars
Alola form Exeggutor
The world's longest neck


----------



## Orieii

LadyOfOuran said:


> Reach high for the stars
> Alola form Exeggutor
> The world's longest neck



Lovely poem~!!
I was going to do one similar to yours, but I changed my mind X3


----------



## Redlatios

Useless pokemon
It only splashes around
Not a magic carp
(Pretty obvious who im talking about i guess?)


----------



## Dim

LadyOfOuran said:


> Reach high for the stars
> Alola *form* Exeggutor
> The world's longest neck


Not to be a critique but I'd take out 'form' since we are trying to go for 7 syllables Here


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Nox said:


> Not to be a critique but I'd take out 'form' since we are trying to go for 7 syllables Here



Haha woops I miscounted! Thanks for pointing that out though.


----------



## exorcism

claws sharpened by rocks
but the danger's in its eyes
gems lure, steal your soul




(hopefully i'm not too late!)


----------



## Halloqueen

Abomasnow stands
Presents laid around his feet
Christmas Day is here!


----------



## Acruoxil

Walk into the cave 
ZUBAT ZUBAT ZUBAT BAT 
ZU BAT BAT BAT ZU


----------



## TykiButterfree

Always love Gen 1
New Pok?mon aren't as cool
Kanto is the best


----------



## Javocado

I'm on mobile and I'm about to head to work, but I'm gonna drop the next entry method right about now. 12/21/16 is still open until 10am PST! I will also be updating entries and selecting my favorite haiku when I get home.

But without further ado, here is the next !



Spoiler: 12/22/16



Mini scavenger hunt!
Snap a picture of the following items and Private Message me to earn one entry point for each item that's sent! Make sure to have an indicator with your username in the picture.

The items I got my eye out for are:

-Anything Pok?mon related
-A food 
-Socks

Good luck!


----------



## Piezahummy

I don't have anything to take the picture with ....


----------



## Danielkang2

I'll enter Javi.


----------



## Javocado

Updated the entries for 12/21's (Haiku) challenge, and here is my favorite by LadyOfOuran!



LadyOfOuran said:


> Reach high for the stars
> Alola Exeggutor
> The world's longest neck



Don't forget to knock out 12/22's challenge(Scavenger Hunt) by around 9am/10am PST, for that is when today's entry method will drop! We're almost to the end, folks! Keep on snagging those entries!


----------



## Javocado

Entries have been updated!

Here is one of the final three entry methods!
(Randomization of entries will be on 12/26/16!)



Spoiler: 12/23 Entry Method



Keeping it pretty easy and breezy today!
Create your own Trainer Card and post it in this thread for two entries!
(http://pokecharms.com/trainer-card-maker/)


----------



## Piezahummy

Ayy thanks for this giveaway.
Good luck to everyone (especially me lol)


----------



## RhinoK

Thanks again!~


----------



## Redlatios

Thats my team so far


----------



## Greninja




----------



## Draoii

Happy almost Christmas everyone ^w^


----------



## Orieii

<3​


----------



## ZebraQueen

Ta dah
I was lazy to add my fc oh well its not like I'm gonna use it for real


----------



## Rowlet28

Here is mine


----------



## nammie




----------



## Dim

My Moon Team. Might update trainer sprite some other time (or at least when they create Team Skull Grunt/Gladion/Guzma sprite :3


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Javocado said:


> Updated the entries for 12/21's (Haiku) challenge, and here is my favorite by LadyOfOuran!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to knock out 12/22's challenge(Scavenger Hunt) by around 9am/10am PST, for that is when today's entry method will drop! We're almost to the end, folks! Keep on snagging those entries!



Awww thank you so much! Here's my 12/23 entry. I've been playing so much PoGo that I feel like I only care about eggs now haha.


----------



## Pug




----------



## Halloqueen

Here's mine. Not actually a team I use, just a group of some of my favorites assembled into a team. I do have a shiny Gliscor (my first shiny), and hatched a shiny Squirtle I'll be using on a team soon, so there's that.


----------



## ieRWaZz

here's my trainercard! thank you for doing this 
this is my team in my very first pokemon game, pokemon red
enjoy your holidays!

- - - Post Merge - - -


and these pokemon i find so cute it hurts!! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Jint

tried making one for my poke gym leader oc www
http://toyhou.se/575356.carina#2059319
​


----------



## TykiButterfree

I have a couple of these already, but I made another one for fun. I never know what to put as the last Pokemon. But Rider was a trainer choice so that's cool.


----------



## xiaonu

Ah this is so neat! I didn't know there was such a generator.


----------



## Javocado

Here is the second to last entry, folks!



Spoiler: 12/24/16



Simply tell me about your day in this thread and earn one entry point!

**BONUS ENTRY: Post a GIF of any Pokemon in my Visitor Messages to earn one more point!**


----------



## ZebraQueen

My day has been sort off cleaning up my zebra collection
Playing splatoon and for dinner my aunt will come to have dinner with us and that it
I'm not celebrating Christmas this year


----------



## Orieii

I just woke up and ate morning dinner(?). In my household, we stopped celebrating Christmas.. and I don't mind that at all, because Christmas is one of my least favorite holidays  Today is going to be a chill day. I'm going to doodle a little and play ACNL and possibly some other games


----------



## Halloqueen

12/24 Entry

I am currently in the process of baking some cookies for tomorrow. A friend and I found three recipes earlier in the week for me to make because I've become more interested in baking this year. I made one recipe on Thursday, one yesterday, and today is the last (and easiest). After that's done, not much else is planned for today. At the very least I'll have to wrap the presents I got for people. I'm a horrible procrastinator so I always wait until Christmas Eve to wrap. I'll also be listening to some Christmas songs throughout the day.


----------



## RhinoK

So uh
Today I woke up at 10am, I ate like 2 bowls of Krave bc I was hella hungry, then at 1pm I ate a Rustlers burger. Then for 6 hours I watched Christmas specials of all different shows (Parks and Recreation, Bobs Burgers, etc) because why not? I tried to make myself feel Christmassy, but it didn't work. Then I showered and got into my Christmas pyjamas at 7pm, and Ive been watching TV with family since~

But yeah, that's my day


----------



## Pug

i havent really done anything yet except eat cereal and lay in bed for hrs watching utube videos but everyone is getting ready to go to my aunts house so we're gonna head off in like 1 hr! we're just gonna eat over there and maybe go shopping too but idk if stores are open today so we'll see


----------



## Greninja

nothing yet,later all of my family is going to my tia's house to celebrate but so far I just went to go draw blood then went shopping to get food for the stuffing and my mom and I went to starbucks to grab a quick bite


----------



## Dolphishy

Today, I spent 3 hours watching We are Number One and other meme videos before going to bed. When I woke up, my sister's boyfriend was here, and him, my sister, brother and I played some Nintendo Land mini-games before she went to work. My brother and I helped my dad push a car around our yard to turn it around, then I took my brother to the grocery store for some last minute gift shopping, and I picked up ginger ale and apple juice for a punch that we'll have tomorrow and my grandparents' house. And there's still lots more time in the day! I'll give out my Toy Day gifts yet, and hopefully get some work done on my online college course assignments which are due before the end of December.


----------



## Redlatios

Today my family is coming over to have dinner. For the first time in many years we are not having turkey wich is actually good for me because i don't like turkey that much. Other than that im not doing anything really, I didnt get anyone gifts nor did get any gifts from anyone.


----------



## Dim

Woke up; ate cereal; went to work; **** it was raining; had to work outside; was busy af; died down though; stopped raining; store closed early; yay I get to go home early; inb4 customers ask if we are open; no we are not open god dammit; got home; **** my family; jk I love them; ate dinner; went outside to exercise for about an hour or so; showered; and here we are


----------



## KeatAlex

I woke up. Watched Moana with my niece, three damn times. After I took them with my sister to meet Santa. The line was three hours long. I played A NL in line. After I came home and prepared dinner for family that came over and is currently here. I'm such a good host that I have family over and I'm on this forum lol.


----------



## nammie

Got really sick on the 23rd and I'm still sick so just resting at home playing  acnl and chatting with some friends


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Ate crab and opened gifts. Got a lot of awesome stuff from my family and then got not enough sleep for work tonight WOO HOO! (Hope this still counts since it's after 12 but I think it counts until the next entry method...) Happy Christmas!


----------



## TykiButterfree

We opened Christmas presents and are figuring out how to set up a PS4. Yay! (There are so many updates...) My grandpa is also visiting for dinner.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Javocado

Merry Christmas to you all! Entries will be updated later tonight and here is the final entry method!



Spoiler: 12/25/16



Thank you for all of your participation this month. This giveaway wouldn't be possible without you guys, so a thousand thanks to you! It's the season of giving, so I'm going to give you all one entry point on the house! Merry Christmas and Happy Javidays!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Awww thank you so much jav this giveaway is very nice
Happy holidays jav


----------



## RhinoK

That's so sweet!! Thanks so much for this giveaway, Jav


----------



## aleshapie

JAV! I just stumbled across this...WHY you so dern nice?!!


----------



## Orieii

Aww~ You're such a sweetie Jav <3 Thank you so much ; v ; 
Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## KeatAlex

Thanks so much! Hope u be a merry Christmas too!


----------



## Dim

Thank you Jav! Whether I win or don't win the giveaway, I still had TONS of fun! x3


----------



## nammie

Thanks so much for this again! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Pug

thank you for doing this giveaway ^_^ happy holidays!


----------



## Halloqueen

Thank you very much for running this giveaway and I hope you had a very Merry Christmas this year. You put a lot of effort and care into things here on the forums (this giveaway, the Smash Bros. tournament back in January, the Christmas light giveaway, and more) so you deserve it. Best of luck to everyone else in the running and I hope you all had a Merry Christmas as well. 

Even if I don't win, and I probably won't, participating each day was fun (and I planned to do the scavenger hunt but was too tired by the time I would have been able to) and earning TBT bells was worth it.


----------



## Redlatios

it was fun participating. good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rowlet28

Even though I don't win, I still had a lot of fun foing the entries, thank you for this giveaway!


----------



## LadyOfOuran

Thanks so much Jav! Hope your holiday is wonderful ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Thanks Jav! Hope you had a good Christmas and a Happy Holidays in general!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Thanks for the free entry! This was a fun giveaway. I can't wait to see who wins.


----------



## Javocado

Hello everyone! The winner of the Sun/Moon giveaway will be drawn when I get home from work tonight.
Expect the results in roughly 12 hours. I hope you all had a lovely time celebrating the holidays and best of luck !


----------



## ZebraQueen

Great I can't wait
To who wins congrats 

This was a very fun giveaway and it's only thanks to one of our greatest member in this forum jav


----------



## Javocado

Just out of sheer curiousity, if you win this giveaway, which game and which preference(physical/digital) would you prefer?


----------



## Piezahummy

Ayy my man Jav thanks for this again.
Congrats to whoever wins!


----------



## ZebraQueen

Javocado said:


> Just out of sheer curiousity, if you win this giveaway, which game and which preference(physical/digital) would you prefer?


Well if I win
I want a physical copy of sun


----------



## KeatAlex

I'd say sun and physical. I have moon so my friend can get sun and we can be a ying yang!


----------



## Orieii

Good luck everyone~!! > U <)b
If I were to win, I'd go with the physical version of Sun


----------



## Trystin

I wwish I had known about this sooner ;-; I really want a copy of the game and can't afford it. That's okay. Congrats in advance to whoever wins(I won't be entering), and yay OP for being so generous


----------



## RhinoK

Winner should be announced in five hours... exciting!

I'd personally prefer a physical copy of Sun, but I doubt I'd win. Thank you once more for being so generous, Jav!!


----------



## Pug

id pick a digital copy of sun


----------



## Jarrad

me 2 jav pls put me down as 1 entry simply bcoz im here


----------



## Rowlet28

I don't know if I would win but I prefer a physical copy of moon since I already have a physical copy of sun.


----------



## Dim

Idk I may gift it so we'll have to see i guess


----------



## Redlatios

Id probably choose a physical copy of moon


----------



## LadyOfOuran

I definitely want Moon! Normally I prefer physical copies, but my boyfriend is coming to visit in a few days and he loves Pok?mon but doesn't have a 3DS, so it'd be fun to have a copy ASAP so I could play it with him. In that case digital might be better.


----------



## Javocado

Sorry for the lateness, got caught up with some stuff tonight. OTL

But I'll be tallying up the entries right about now and the winner will be announced shortly!


----------



## Javocado

Tonight concludes this wonderful giveaway, but it could not have been wonderful without the many of you who participated, so thank you kindly! We had a near 650 entry points counted up at the end of it all!


And without further ado, here is your winner.
Make sure that you wish them a big congratulations!!



Spoiler: sorry for mega potato quality!!


----------



## Acruoxil

Congrats sheepie!

Well my Alola adventure's gonna be a thing some other time I guess. Thanks Jav for holding this generous  event man.


----------



## RhinoK

Congratulations Sheepie and thanks again Jav!


----------



## KeatAlex

Wooo congrats!!!


----------



## Orieii

Yay~!!  Congratulations Sheepie  I'm really happy for you!
This was a very fun giveaway. Thanks for everything Jav <3 
.. I wish all giveaways could be this fun TTvTT


----------



## Halloqueen

Congratulations sheepie, and thanks one last time for doing this, Jav.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

congrats


----------



## Dolphishy

Congrats!


----------



## Silversea

Wow, congratulations to the winner!!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Congrats Sheepie and shoutout to Jav for hosting!


----------



## TykiButterfree

Congratulations Sheepie! Thanks for the giveaway Javacado! It was fun!


----------

